# Garand Owners/Shooters?



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Any Garand owners or shooters on PFF?

I recently acquired my first Garand - an all matching Springfield Service Grade rifle in like new (arsenal refurbished) condition.

I must say that I resisted getting one of these because I didn't want to add an additional caliber to my ammo stock. I considered one chambered in 7.62x51 -- but decided to go with the traditional .30-06 offering.

After one short range session, I can say that this is going to be a new (and costly) habit in my gun hobby! What a great rifle! 

Maybe we could get glassplus to put together a Garand combat course at his place... jj? :clapping:


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Did you go CMP?

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

*M-1*

It didn't happen, No Pics. It took me 2 hrs. to convince Bill that he need one. Should have seen the smile on his face when he finished shooting my old M-1.
Findley got Bill to spend some money. That was hard just my 1 cents jj


----------



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)

Hurrah! :thumbsup:

Your holding a piece of history! Always wanted one myself and after watching Band of Brothers and Saving Private Ryan movies, I just had to have one.

ShootinStars (Rick) sold me one of his and I'm forever grateful to him.

Sayin this just in case: Don't shoot commercial ammo in the Garand because it can bend the operating rod.
A bit of internet research keeps bearing this out.

The Escambia River Gun Club has a military service rifle competition in any month that has 5 sundays. September will be the next shoot.
















]









I'm inviting you, so come on out and shoot with us!!!


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

I love my Garrand all matching serial #'s Springfield Armory. I hate to admit that I have not shot it yet, I got it days before I deployed. I've had a Winchester M1 carbine for years but I've always wanted a Garrand. My uncle sold it to me for a price I coldn't turn down and a price well worth the a$$ chewing I received from the Mrs....I plan on shooting it very soon though. Definately will shoot in the service rifle comp soon after I get moved out that way...


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Hornady makes a 150gr V-max load that has a velocity similar to M2 ball that should be safe to shoot.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Plinker said:


> The Escambia River Gun Club has a military service rifle competition in any month that has 5 sundays. September will be the next shoot.
> 
> I'm inviting you, so come on out and shoot with us!!!


Man - I'd love to shoot in that! I need to get a good zero first. Mine arrives by FedEx on Tuesday, but I'm working through Saturday... Maybe the following week I can get some range time in.


----------



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)

scubapro said:


> Hornady makes a 150gr V-max load that has a velocity similar to M2 ball that should be safe to shoot.


Had a feeling you were on top of it.
Should'da known!:thumbup:


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, ping !

Rick


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

I have one. A Springfield built in 1955 that I got from the CMP. Still haven't shot it yet.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

I picked mine up 29 years ago through the DCM (before the CMP...) I also bought a couple of full ammo boxes. I was amazed at the condition when it arrived. It has been stored in the safe since then without a round fired. It comes out to be cleaned once in a while.


Smitty


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Baker8425 said:


> I love my Garrand all matching serial #'s Springfield Armory. I hate to admit that I have not shot it yet, I got it days before I deployed. I've had a Winchester M1 carbine for years but I've always wanted a Garrand. My uncle sold it to me for a price I coldn't turn down and a price well worth the a$$ chewing I received from the Mrs....I plan on shooting it very soon though. Definately will shoot in the service rifle comp soon after I get moved out that way...


 
Actually, the only serial numbered part of a M-1 is the receiver. The numbers you see on the other parts are drawing numbers or in the case of barrels there'll be a date of manufacture. The letters stamped on most parts are the manufacturer, SA, HR, Win, IHC or LMR. Some other small parts may have other letters from sub-contractors.

The chances your M-1 has all the orginal parts as when it left the factory is almost nil. Even the "correct" grade rifles can't be gauranteed of original parts and there's really no way to know. They only have "correct" parts that most likely came from other rifles or were new replacement parts.

If your rifle has all SA parts and the barrel/rx dates are with months of each other it's most likely shear luck that the rifle ended up with the correct parts unless somebody in the past intentionally replaced the parts with the correct manfacturer's.

Most all have been rebuilt in the past, probably several times. The armorers surely didn't bother to match up parts.

That said, this does not in any way diminish the value of your rifle as it is expected to have been rebuilt with non-original parts. If indeed you have one that has never been rebuilt then you truely have something very rare. 

Now, get some ammo, get out there and put the thing to work doing what it loves as no other rifle, save for a M-14, feels so much a part of the shooter as John C Garand's 1930's designed US service rifle. Never in the history of human conflict has one side's weapon so outclassed it's opponent's as the M-1 in WWII.

Rick


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The folks at the CMP also purposely switch parts amongst rifles in the service grade to give each rifle multiple manufacturer's parts in most cases. That way, you have to buy more than one rifle so you can make one with all a single manufacturer's parts. I was lucky in that my service grade rifle was as is with all Springfield parts.

I'd like to get another one with all H&R parts - as they were more finely finished.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I was at "JJ's" the other night while he was taking a look at my newly acquired M1 Carbine. He told me about your trip to CMP and I was very jealous. I would sure liked to have made that trip with you guys. The M1 Garand is on the top of my list to own. I have shot several of them and they are among one of the top guns I have ever shot. Fun and super accurate.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

scubapro said:


> The folks at the CMP also purposely switch parts amongst rifles in the service grade to give each rifle multiple manufacturer's parts in most cases. That way, you have to buy more than one rifle so you can make one with all a single manufacturer's parts. I was lucky in that my service grade rifle was as is with all Springfield parts.
> 
> I'd like to get another one with all H&R parts - as they were more finely finished.


I received several cherry service grade SAs from them with all SA parts. Don't know why they didn't list them as correct, they surely would have qualified.

BTW, if you ever see a H&R with a LMR stamped barrel that could be correct as H&R used LMR barrels on a percentage of their rifles. IHC M-1s used only LMR barrels.

Rick


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

This'un is an IHC manufactured in 1954. It was rebuilt at Red River Arsenal in 1965 and has a 4/65 SA barrel that gauges at 2.5 T.E. and 2 M.W. The ONLY other IHC part on this rifle is the clip latch, everything else is SA. Birch stock, yuk !

Rick


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

You know - if there was enough interest here on the forum, I would consider putting together a group buy of Garands from the CMP. I can personally get 11 more rifles this year with my credentials - and they have ammo cans of 200 rds of Greek M2 loose pack available too.

I'll definitely be making another road trip up there in October.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*I'm in*

Please count me in. I want a M1, since I carried one for three years.
USMC 1955 - 1958.
Let me know when you are going (PM) and I will bring you cash.
I am a member of the Garand Collectors Association and am qualified to buy from CMP, but want a wall hanger M1.

Tom


----------



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)

scubapro said:


> You know - if there was enough interest here on the forum, I would consider putting together a group buy of Garands from the CMP. I can personally get 11 more rifles this year with my credentials -* and they have ammo cans of 200 rds of Greek M2 loose pack available too.*
> 
> I'll definitely be making another road trip up there in October.


I'd appreciate a can of ammo please.
Can also help with gas money.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Plinker said:


> I'd appreciate a can of ammo please.
> Can also help with gas money.


Great ammo, especially for the price. But even better for what I paid 6 years ago, came out to 24 cents a pop including handsome carrying case and piles of clips & bandoliers.

I reccomend scarfing up all of this Greek 30 cal you can, when it's gone I doubt there'll be any more. No country is using US 30 cal weapons anymore so no surplus ammo will be appearing in the future.

Rick


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I have a IH with the lmr barrelT/G and some other parts was offer 1800. for it the other night by a collecter. got it about 20yrs ago. Just my 2 cents jj


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

glassplus said:


> I have a IH with the lmr barrelT/G and some other parts was offer 1800. for it the other night by a collecter. got it about 20yrs ago. Just my 2 cents jj


A rare bear indeed !


I have a LMR barrel too, but it's not on my IHC where it should be. It's living comfortably on a H&R correct.

A number of M-1s sold by the CMP were Danish returns. Most of these had Danish manufactured barrels marked VAR. While the collector value of these barrels is not nearly on par with USGI tubes the Danish barrels are well known for their superior accuracy.

Rick


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

I bought my wife one before we moved here for $775. I really havent researched it yet. So far, I can tell it has a Springfield 1948 receiver which was re barreled with a 50s barrel. It seems to have a some Beretta parts.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful rifle, ask her if she'd like to shoot it in the ERGC military rifle match the 30th. There's a ladies class, as well as juniors.

Rick


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

a proud owner here...always wanted one....and I can't believe how good it shoots the military rounds, I can see how that gun helped win the wars....Springfield 30-06 rebuild with plenty of ammo :thumbup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Heading back up to the CMP Store next week. Too bad gun sales are no longer allowed on the forum :thumbdown: -- I was going to offer to bring back rifles and ammo for members at cost...


----------



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)

If anything changes, I sure could use a can of Greek ammo.

:watching:


----------

